# Anyone else feel like baby is going to fall out?!



## Bunny_Boo

I'm only 32 weeks today and I keep feeling like he's about to fall right outta there :haha:

He's been head down from like 20 weeks with all kicks and movements I've ever felt being low but I didn't realise how much lower he could get! I get jabs right low on my knicker line below my bump if you know what I mean which makes wearing bottoms so uncomfy and sitting is awful too! And whenever I stand up from sitting for a wee while I feel like he's just gonna slide out and the pressure on my bladder is a horrible feeling and I have to hobble to the loo bent over in case I have an accident :blush: I know you pee more when pregnant but recently it has started taking the mick, peeing non stop!

Anyone had this and have tips how to last the next 8 weeks!


----------



## Kelskiii

This is just starting to happen to me ... baby is so low & kicks are really really low when I've been sat for some time. Toilet breaks are constant too but luckily only during the day!!


----------



## hulahoop09

I know you feel hun. This baby likes head butting my cervix and bouncing on my bladder!! It is getting worse im sure. Lol.

Xx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I hate standing up cos I know I'm going to need the loo real bad :dohh:

The head butts to the cervix are awful! Didn't realise it could actually be down right painful :( feel sorry for my cervix and bladder :haha:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yep that is me lol. My little one has been head down from the word go and has been engaged now since 30 weeks the pressure on my vajayjay is crazy! I feel as though it is like 3 times the size it feels so swollen. I also get the jabs right above my pubic bone so way below my knicker line and they are so uncomfortable not to mention the jabs in the cervix and bladder I don't have any advise for you Hun as I didn't feel this until I was about 38 weeks with my son and then I went 6 days over before he was born. I have got worried this time that he will come early because I felt this so late in pregnancy last time but I doubt that is the case. You can get belly support belt which really help. I have a band which I can use anymore as it was so restricting on my bladder but before it felt like that it was great it would take so much pressure off with supporting my bump. Maybe give something like that a go you can get them on eBay


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Kirstiedenman said:


> Yep that is me lol. My little one has been head down from the word go and has been engaged now since 30 weeks the pressure on my vajayjay is crazy! I feel as though it is like 3 times the size it feels so swollen. I also get the jabs right above my pubic bone so way below my knicker line and they are so uncomfortable not to mention the jabs in the cervix and bladder I don't have any advise for you Hun as I didn't feel this until I was about 38 weeks with my son and then I went 6 days over before he was born. I have got worried this time that he will come early because I felt this so late in pregnancy last time but I doubt that is the case. You can get belly support belt which really help. I have a band which I can use anymore as it was so restricting on my bladder but before it felt like that it was great it would take so much pressure off with supporting my bump. Maybe give something like that a go you can get them on eBay

You don't think my LO could be engaged do you? Im assuming once he's engaged I won't get a break from the pressure for even a second! Thanks for the idea on a support band, it might be worth a try and see how my bladder reacts to it :haha:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

There is always a possibility. My mw said he is engaged but because his head is so small he will pop in and out slightly so there are some days I feel he is floating a little but not very often :( like right now he has the hiccups and it makes my vagina vibrate :haha: not a nice feeling. But babies can be engaged for a long time before they are born. My first even though I didn't feel the awful pressure early he engaged at 34 weeks and I went over and as I said I didn't feel this feeling till 38 weeks. It's a positive if they are engaged early at least they are coming out head first lol but not very comfortable for poor mum.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sorry but the vibrating vagina did make me giggle :haha: At my appt last week I had a joint 31 week appt and an appt about baby's size and she felt for baby's position etc and took ages looking for his head to the point I near panicked wondering if he had one :dohh: she did write on my notes that he was free and but I think he was so low down she had to double check to make sure! I'm hoping that doesnt mean he can just pop in and out as he pleases!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

When they engage it is an awful feeling I think lol but you will also notice your bump will drop a lot as well. My fundal height is off because of him being engaged I am measuring smaller than I should which ended up in a growth scan which was scary. Hopefully you get some relief soon it can make it so sore down there and even sleeping has been uncomfortable


----------



## Lola_0106

Trimester hopping here, so pleased you have posted this! No advice unfortunately but been feeling like this for about a week now and been so worried, no one in 2nd tri seemed to know what I meant! Very curious to know if feeling this so early means baby will come early, no one in my family has gone over 37 weeks in the last 23 years!


----------



## hulahoop09

The vibrating vagina. Joys :D

My lo was engaged at 30 wks but at 34 wk appointment.had was free. When he is engaged I know as the pressure is a lot stronger and almost constant and also if I try bending I feel his head there and also its hard to close legs etc. Xx


----------



## hulahoop09

Kirstiedenman said:


> When they engage it is an awful feeling I think lol but you will also notice your bump will drop a lot as well. My fundal height is off because of him being engaged I am measuring smaller than I should which ended up in a growth scan which was scary. Hopefully you get some relief soon it can make it so sore down there and even sleeping has been uncomfortable

Oh no. My lb was engaged at 30 wks and I was measuring 36 wks! He had come free again at last appointment. Xx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Kirstiedenman said:


> When they engage it is an awful feeling I think lol but you will also notice your bump will drop a lot as well. My fundal height is off because of him being engaged I am measuring smaller than I should which ended up in a growth scan which was scary. Hopefully you get some relief soon it can make it so sore down there and even sleeping has been uncomfortable

My bumps always been so low, cant imagine how much lower it will get :haha: My fundal height is 2.5 weeks ahead and may get a growth scan for being a bit bigger. Must of been scary when they thought your LO was small :( Sleeping, whats that :haha: annoying isn't it!


----------



## hulahoop09

Lola_0106 said:


> Trimester hopping here, so pleased you have posted this! No advice unfortunately but been feeling like this for about a week now and been so worried, no one in 2nd tri seemed to know what I meant! Very curious to know if feeling this so early means baby will come early, no one in my family has gone over 37 weeks in the last 23 years!

Heya hun. Unfortunately even if baby is engaged from 20 odd wks (my lg was) it doesnt mean they will arrive early. some come free again. Although on the other hand it could mean they may come early. Lol. Its just a waiting game. Xx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Lola_0106 said:


> Trimester hopping here, so pleased you have posted this! No advice unfortunately but been feeling like this for about a week now and been so worried, no one in 2nd tri seemed to know what I meant! Very curious to know if feeling this so early means baby will come early, no one in my family has gone over 37 weeks in the last 23 years!

I hope you don't feel like this for the rest of the pregnancy! Its such a strange and sometime horrible feeling! I would loveee baby to come a tad early but knowing my luck he wont! Maybe your family genes mean you could go early :D


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hulahoop - Does he regularly become engaged and free again? Can you like properly feel when this happens?


----------



## hulahoop09

Ithink he has engaged again this week as the pressure and discomfort in pelvis has become moreso.Hes only done it a cpuple of times that I can think of. Last time when I believe he became engaged I wasnt well and had braxton.hicks non stop for bout 3 days. Then at the mw 3 days later he was engaged. Xx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I've never felt braxton hicks before and not sure I will, my mum never felt them either. My next appt will be 34 weeks around Nov 6 when I eventually book it and hoping they will tell me some good news, don't want all this pain and pressure to be told it was nothing and I still have worse to come when he does engage :haha:


----------



## hulahoop09

Haha. Hopefully it is that he is engaged. I feel a fullness in my pelvis front when he has. 

I dont remember bh this strong if at all with my lg but I get them quite a bit with thos one. Mainly in the night.

I go in 10th nov to have my lb, cant wait!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck on the 10th! Not long now!! :D


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I had my appointment today and my fundal height is now on track yay! I hate when they feel your belly and grab babies head down near your vajayjay and rock to see if they are lose omg it hurt so bad today he didn't say if he was engaged or not still but by the fact that it feels like my ladies bits are going to fall off I would say he is today. 
I had tonnes of Braxton hicks with my first but I haven't had any this time it's strange. I am going to start walking this week now as I have been on rest almost my whole pregnancy and everything has been lifted now woohoo


----------



## The Alchemist

For those who say baby is heads down and feel kicks very low...how do you know during that moment, baby is not breech? Because I was told by my Dr and mw that baby can flip heads down to breech multiple times a day or week. 

I'm asking because I've always felt most movements and kicks really low, near my groin and like right behind the pubic area and then found out he's actually breech. And still is....

Could you still feel really low movements/kicks if baby is heads down? Because I'm just hoping maybe he's heads down as I've been doing all kinds of exercises to help him flip to heads down. Still feeling really low kicks/jabs and a hard lump to the right of navel....


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I only feel kicks around my ribs and just above my belly button but I get slight jabs from obviously his hands and a grinding kind feeling when he turns his head but no kicks down there at all. I hope your bubs turns for you there is definitely still time so hopefully you get your head down baby and avoid a c section :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It'll be hand movements I feel down there and have some kicks around belly button level. I can feel for baby and know what his wee bum feels like as the midwife always finds it sticking up in the air haha. I've had a few scans and he's always been head down and I've never had a change In what his movement feel like and where they are and at every appt they feel for him and he's head down.

I know what you mean about grabbing babys head and rocking it! Ouch! My next appt isn't til 34 weeks which feels ages away! Just want to know how he's getting on lol. Plus I've been having a bit less movement the past few days so hoping he isn't having a growth spurt!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

My lo has slowed down in movement also but I guess it does at this stage as there isn't much room to move. 
I also have never felt kicks anywhere else than around my belly button as bubs has always been head down I have had a million and one scan due to bleeding and the suspected iugr and he has never changed positions always head down with his back aligned up my right side and as you said I can always feel and see his bum sticking out just above my belly button lol it really hurts sometimes he sticks it out and swirls it left to right arrggggh it stretches me so much! 34 weeks is definitely not that long away lol that is when my next app is also I am a- blood group so having my antid otherwise I would have had another one for 4 weeks.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It does hurt when he wriggles and stretching is weird, I sometimes have to hold my breath when he moves so it won't hurt as much!

I feel like pregnancy is dragging in! I think after my 34 week appt I have appts every 2 weeks which I'm hoping will make it feel quicker haha. Plus I haven't heard back from the consultant yet about a growth scan so hopefully will hear soon and have that to look forward to!


----------



## Welsh mtb

My little one is 1 fifth palpable so 4 fifths engaged and it is a horrible heavy feeling. I didn't feel it so much with my first, but i am starting to dread the nights as she seems to like moving her head and shoulders around and it really hurts! And i wont even get started on the peeing situation, its crazy! I am booked for a section next week so cant wait to meet my baby and get some relief from what feels like a bowling ball in my crotch!! X


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am in loads of aim today I seriously feel like my pelvis is going to snap in half lol the pressure is crazy! I have also been in agony during the night with my hips and the weight on my belly :( I forgot how sore you can get towards to end. 

Bunnyboo what's your growth scan for? Just general sizin or is there a reason?


----------



## jesssika

:rofl: I spent the better part of last week worried I was going to spontaneously give birth, she was so low!! Not a good feeling at all! 
I'll be standing having a chat to mates and I get a jab to the cervix and she drops straight into and I instinctively cross my legs and I feel my face contort into a funny way, the laughs my friends get from me!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

jesssika said:


> :rofl: I spent the better part of last week worried I was going to spontaneously give birth, she was so low!! Not a good feeling at all!
> I'll be standing having a chat to mates and I get a jab to the cervix and she drops straight into and I instinctively cross my legs and I feel my face contort into a funny way, the laughs my friends get from me!

Lol this is so me the last few days when this has happened I have to stop in my tracks as cross my legs lol it's not comfortable at all! I swear sometimes if I was to go to the toilet there would be an arm or something hanging out :haha: I know there wouldn't be but the pressure sometimes feels like they are right there!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Kirstiedenman said:


> I am in loads of aim today I seriously feel like my pelvis is going to snap in half lol the pressure is crazy! I have also been in agony during the night with my hips and the weight on my belly :( I forgot how sore you can get towards to end.
> 
> Bunnyboo what's your growth scan for? Just general sizin or is there a reason?

I have pushed for a growth scan because I feel some of the midwives I have seen haven't a clue haha! One told me id need a scan due to measuring bigger and not having GD, I later phoned to ask about it cos I never heard anything more and the midwife said they don't like to refer people they prefer if the consultant did it so I had to see one and convince her to let me have one. I've had two private scans showing baby is big and growing fast but since it was private nothing is in my notes about it so would like them to be aware and be prepared in case a big baby pops out! Still haven't heard if I'm definitely getting one yet though


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Well hopefully bubs doesn't get a to big estimate. Will you still want to go naturally? Or is there a policy on this for your hospital?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hoping he slows down because I was estimated 4lbs 14oz at 29w5d :dohh: definitely want to do it naturally but want the midwives aware of his size just in case. When I had my consultant appt I didn't really feel like I was reassured. The policy is it'll have to be natural as they wouldn't do a csection, which suits me fine cos I hate the thought of a section! But the consultant made me feel like I was worrying over nothing and being over the top :/ and the way she was taking it was as if she thought I wanted a section which definitely is not true!


----------



## missjennakate

I started with that feeling pretty early too but now at 37 it's even worse! I can barely walk. But that's because he is engaged and back to back. Agony!


----------



## Amy92x

I have noticed too that in the last week or so there is more and more pressure "down below", especially after peeing.

I don't think there's anything that you can do though, except wait until it's over!


----------



## The Alchemist

Come to think of it, I mostly feel intense pressure in the middle of the night during my many pee trips. 

Q: you can still get this much pressure even when baby is in the breech position?


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I feel a lot of belly pressure at night but no vaginal pressure lol. I have no idea if you can still feel pressure if baby is breach are you asking because your bubs is? It is interesting even though my bubs is head down I would like to know the answer also if anyone knows.


----------



## The Alchemist

Kirstiedenman- yes, unfortunately, my bubs is breech or transverse. I had a low lying placenta but moved up. Although it moved up to avoid a section, i still think it's relatively low. I'm carrying my bump REALLY low and has been since late 20 weeks. But yeah....my bubs is stuck in breech and can turn only to transverse, then back to breech all over again.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Gosh stubborn little baby hey! I have also had a very low bump this time I am 34 weeks and have still not have any of the discomfort from bubs beings up under my boobs it's great. 
Sorry about the section but hopefully it's not to bad of an experience for you and you and bubs are safe and sound that's all that matters. 

I don't know if I mentioned earlier but I also had the low lying placenta which moved up but even when everything goes right you still never know what's going to happen.


----------

